# Pushca as a baby



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh ickle baby x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

little black baby, so cute


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Pushca is gorgeous. I'm getting a black tux baby too in a few weeks!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Mogdog said:


> Pushca is gorgeous. I'm getting a black tux baby too in a few weeks!


So am I 

Puscha is/was lovely xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re Pushca*

Isn't she gorgeous? When If irst saw her I burst into tears. And love her more each day....those big fat paws!!
But now want another one in caramel as a friend for her oh no I have the bug....


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Pushca is gorgeous. I'm getting a black tux baby too in a few weeks!


Hi Sue, how lucky are you! I wan't one! Xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

caradunne said:


> Hi Sue, how lucky are you! I wan't one! Xx


Thanks Cara. I had been thinking about getting a 2nd for ages - we had a friend's small dog (who Maisie walks with) to stay for 2 weeks at Xmas and Maisie loved having her - she seemed to gain confidence from having a friend and her eating improved as she copied. 

I know it will take a while for the new pup to settle in, but I hope the two of them are good company for each other. Maybe Izzy would like a friend too?


----------



## Doggs (Jul 10, 2011)

Awwww! Puscha is so gorgeous!


----------

